

Log correlation in distributed systems (german article) - dwegener
https://jaxenter.de/logging-in-verteilten-systemen-neues-logging-framework-tracee-24987

======
gus_massa
Are you the author? I think that an English version would have more readers
(perhaps x10 readers).

Autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fjaxenter.de%2Flogging-
in-verteilten-systemen-neues-logging-framework-tracee-24987)

